# Thailand Paphiopedilum Enthusiast Group Show 2011



## s1214215 (May 23, 2011)

Hi 

These are pics from the Thailand Paphiopedilum Enthusiast Group Show 2011 that I attended yesterday in Bangkok.

Brett


----------



## s1214215 (May 23, 2011)




----------



## CHSU (May 23, 2011)

รูปที่2 ดอกเข้มจัง


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 23, 2011)

Simply way too many Paphs to appreciate. I'm blown away.

The sunshine yellow Habenaria is too lovely.


----------



## s1214215 (May 23, 2011)

Hi CHSU.. I had problems with the flask on my camera, so yes some pics are a little dark. You are welcome to post photos of the event here if you want and you went to the even. Or make a new thread perhaps.. I am sure many people will love to see more pics.

Hi Tyrone, the Habenaria is Hab. xanthocheila.

Brett


----------



## paphioboy (May 23, 2011)

Awesome show. Thanks for sharing, Brett...  Anyone knows what the plant in the second pic is (superbiens x some multiflora)?


----------



## Shiva (May 23, 2011)

Lots of lovely blooms. Thanks!


----------



## Marc (May 23, 2011)

Nice photo's thanks for sharing!


----------



## JeanLux (May 23, 2011)

Don't understand that people can have a nap when there is a roth around !?

But thanks a lot for the pics of those great blooms in a sober environment!!!! 

Jean


----------



## Wendelin (May 23, 2011)

What a show! :drool:


----------



## paphreek (May 23, 2011)

Many nice plants, especially the Brachy's!


----------



## Roth (May 23, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> Don't understand that people can have a nap when there is a roth around !?



Bel Royal x roth, I have seen (and been scammed too) quite a few in Taiwan...ฉันมีเพศสัมพันธ์พวกเขาในลา 
The plant looks from the same grower too. The dorsal is twisting, the color is quite special, the petals curl downwards after some days, typical of that cross. I think there will be a lot of hybrids sold as roth anyway soon, some of the William Ambler x roth or Bel Royal x roth look like excellent roth, except some minor details. One more generation, and they will be award quality 'roths', joining spicerianum primulinum, leucochilum in the club.


----------



## etex (May 23, 2011)

:clap::clap: Excellent slippers! Thanks so much for showing us!!


----------



## s1214215 (May 23, 2011)

Brachys are a favourite here as they grow in Bangkok (aka, where the money is) and alot of other plants dont grow here well as its just too hot

Not sure what the black hybrid is, but I will ask a friend

Brett


----------



## Hien (May 23, 2011)

They do have a lot of beautiful flowers.


----------



## s1214215 (May 23, 2011)

YEs,, it was a good show.. 

I cant wait for the Paragon show here in Bangkok June 3-8 I think. Need to check that.

Brett


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Anyone knows what the plant in the second pic is (superbiens x some multiflora)?


Yes, I'm wondering the same thing. Thanx for sharing the photos.


----------



## s1214215 (May 23, 2011)

I will ask Eric hahha.. I think my friend will know

Brett


----------



## fibre (May 23, 2011)

Some nice Brachys! Thanks for sharing, Brett!


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2011)

The leaves don't look to have any superbiens but the color is very dark!!


----------



## biothanasis (May 23, 2011)

Great pictures... I like the dark form (2nd photo) and the habenarias...


----------



## JeanLux (May 23, 2011)

Roth said:


> Bel Royal x roth, I have seen (and been scammed too) quite a few in Taiwan...ฉันมีเพศสัมพันธ์พวกเขาในลา
> The plant looks from the same grower too. The dorsal is twisting, the color is quite special, the petals curl downwards after some days, typical of that cross. I think there will be a* lot of hybrids sold as roth *anyway soon, some of the William Ambler x roth or Bel Royal x roth look like excellent roth, except some minor details. One more generation, and* they will be award quality 'roths'*, joining spicerianum primulinum, leucochilum in the club.



:drool:, Thanks a lot for these, how would you say in french:?: mises-au-point, clarifications, ... !!!! Merci !!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2011)

I wonder if the flower in the second photo has some anitum in it. It's lovely -- they all are!


----------



## CHSU (May 23, 2011)

The 2nd photo is Paph. (Saint Swithin x Redhawk) x Lady Isabel.


----------



## s1214215 (May 23, 2011)

*Thanks*



CHSU said:


> The 2nd photo is Paph. (Saint Swithin x Redhawk) x Lady Isabel.



Thanks CHSU.. I appreciate this as I forgot to write down the name. Its a beauty

Brett


----------



## s1214215 (May 23, 2011)

Heres a link to one of the parents

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ben-naden/3823469104/

Brett


----------



## s1214215 (May 23, 2011)

Mr Ake who was at the show took much nicer pics than me.. Here is a link to his site

http://www.muikpaphio.com/webboard_data.php?ID=1758

Brett


----------



## jblanford (May 23, 2011)

WOW!! What a lot of great pics, it looked like a great show for Paph. lovers. Thanks.... Jim.


----------



## Brian Monk (May 24, 2011)

Redhawk x St. Swithin = In-Charm Redhawk


----------



## s1214215 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Brian

So then that dark hybrid is In-Charm Redhawk x Lady Isabel.. So sad it so something they currently have on the flask list.. I just had a look at the In-charm list and nothing of this hybrid shows.

Brett


----------



## s1214215 (May 24, 2011)

I hope I can send a lot of pics from the Paragon Royal Orchid Paradise show on 2nd to 7th June in Bangkok for you all

It has sellers from Thailand, Japan, Taiwan, Malaysia attending and a huge display over two floors of the complex.

If anyone is coming, please PM me

Brett


----------



## Heather (May 24, 2011)

Interesting displays!


----------



## paphioboy (May 24, 2011)

Ooohhh... The Siam Paragon show... Dang, wish I could go....


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 24, 2011)

Some amazing brachys you have over there to be sure...


----------

